# دورات تدريبية للميكاترونكس



## م / حسـام (24 مارس 2007)

السـلام عليكم 
اود من الجميع التفاعل لإفادتي وإفادة الإخوان هنا
انا طالب ف الميكاترونكس فسنة ثالثة ترم تاني .. لكن احتاج إلى دورات تدريبية سواءا كانت الكترونية ميكانكية كهربية.. او كليهما معـا ً 
بتوفير اسماء لشركات او تحديد لمجالات معينة .. أو مساعده شخصية  :55: 
هل ستساعدوني؟
مع العلم بإني أدرس ف الأكاديمية العربية (البحرية) قسم الهندسة فالقاهره- مصر

جزاكم الله كل خير
أخوكم​


----------



## م/ كريم (26 مارس 2007)

ياريت والله حد يفيدنا عن الاماكن او الدورات اللي لازم ناخدها عشان تكون مساعدة لينا في الدراسة وبعد الدراسة 

وياريت العناوين كمان في مصــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## م / حسـام (29 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك يابش مهندس كريم
جماعه ... لبــو النداء


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (29 مارس 2007)

*أماكن الدورات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام, أعتذر على تأخر في الرد
يمكن إيجاد الدورات في هذه الإماكن بإذن الله, علماً بأنها أفضل أماكن وذات سمعة طيبة
1- جامعة القاهرة
2- مبارك كول
3- مركز جلوبال ماكس
3- معهد الأميرية
وهنالك المزيد, وسأقوم بتوفير تفاصيل هذه المراكز من دورات وأسعار وأرقام التلفونات قريباً
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## م / حسـام (29 مارس 2007)

أشهد لله إنك رائع
وياريت تكمل معروفك واكون اكثر الممنونين
وكي تعم الفائدة أفضل تثبيت الموضوع 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (29 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم م.حسام بناءً على طلبك
تـــــم تــــثـــبـــيت الموضوع
وأرجوا من الجميع توفير أماكن هذه الدورات في أي مكان في الوطن العربي
وتقبلوا جميعاً تحياتي​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إليكم أماكن الدورات وأرقام التلفونات
جامعة القاهرة
5678284
5678297
5678299

مركز KIT
www.kit.com.eg
ويمكنكم معرفة تفاصيل الدورات وأماكنها من خلال الموقع
وإليكم المزيد قريباً
وتقبلوا تحياتي​


----------



## عصام1983 (19 أبريل 2007)

اذا بتعرف اماكن بالامارات (ابوظبي) عن دورات في الميكاترونكس او plc progrmming like RSlogix500) if its possible , i ll thank u


----------



## muhrad (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اعتقد ممكن تأخذ control او electronics في معهد donbosco الساليزيان


----------



## عصام1983 (28 أبريل 2007)

وين موجود معهد الdonbosco اذا ممكن؟؟؟


----------



## muhrad (28 أبريل 2007)

موجود في شبرا في القاهرة في شارع عبد القادر طه


----------



## عصام1983 (30 أبريل 2007)

thanku very much but um just asking in uae


----------



## profshimo (30 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم اللهم خيرا ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى..لكن ممكن أعرف الاقى فين دورات فى الميكانيكال ديسك توب؟


----------



## عطاء محمد (1 مايو 2007)

_ السلام عليكم_
_هناك يا اخى مصنع صقر و هو جيدجدا فى مجال الميكاترونيكس_
_على حد علمى و بسعر جيد_


----------



## zo0om99 (3 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم......................
من الممكن ان تاخذ دورات في ( مبادء في الهيدروليك , هيدروليك متقدم , او نفس الكلام ولكن بنيوماتيك ) و ده بالنسبه للميكانيكا اما الالكترونيات فمن الممكن ان تاخذ ( Plc '; Controle ; Microprocesor ) و دول كلهم تلاقيهم في ( الاميريه معهد Tcc ) ...... 
و ربنا معاك ....


----------



## محمد جميل صالح (7 مايو 2007)

دورات الميكاترونيكس توجد في جامعة حلوان بالقاهرة


----------



## حسنين الصياد (7 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم اطلب مشروع تحكم بالحاسوب عن طريق الريمونت كونترول العادي كان يكون للتلفزيون او رسيفر او فيديو سي دي وتصميم دائرة الهارد وير وكيف اعمل سوفت وير له مع الشكر


----------



## م / حسـام (11 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا 
واحب ان اضيف "شركة كريازي" حبي واعتزازي ف العاشر من رمضـان سوف تقدم عروضا ف الصيف للتدريب
وانا كنت هناك بنفسي يوم الأربعا ودخلت خط إنتاج الثلاجات والغسـالات ..إلخ وكـان شئ رائـــــــع


----------



## حمزه عمر (14 مايو 2007)

ماهي الميكاتافيك ؟


----------



## حمزه عمر (14 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم اطلب مشروع تحكم بالحاسوب عن طريق الريمونت كونترول العادي كان يكون للتلفزيون او رسيفر او فيديو سي دي وتصميم دائرة الهارد وير وكيف اعمل سوفت وير له مع الشكر


----------



## حمزه عمر (14 مايو 2007)

دورات الميكاترونيكس توجد في جامعة السودان


----------



## حمزه عمر (14 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## zorro_hti (16 مايو 2007)

thnx man realy


----------



## حمزه عمر (17 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور علي الموضوع


----------



## حمزه عمر (17 مايو 2007)

لك الشكر اخي


----------



## ibrahem allam (22 مايو 2007)

معهد الايطالى بالقاهرة(الدونبوسكو) يعطى دورات plc شهران ب600جنيه
الاميريه يعطى دورات plc 3اسابيع ب1020جنية بالخصم


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (23 مايو 2007)

اطلب من الاخوة في الاردن اين تعطى دورات الplc


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

شكر الله تعالي جهد الجميع 
والدال علي الخير كفاعله


----------



## alidahab (25 يونيو 2007)

الووووووووو
طب لو سمحتم لي انا اسه في اعدادي بس بأسس نفسي للقسم وبحاول اجدي في ه
وكمان انا في الاسكندريه...........يعني اتمنى اي مساعهده سواء هل ادرب ولا كورسات كفايه




وشكـــــــــــــرا..


----------



## محمد كامل جاسم (26 يونيو 2007)

استاذ احمد عفيفي سلامة
السلام عليكم
ممكن احصل على مادة دورة في الميكاترونكس عبر الشبكة لان تلك الدورة لاتتوفر في العراق
مع التقدير


----------



## حمادة محمود (27 يونيو 2007)

ارجو منكم خدمة بسيطة وهى .انا ادرس فى قسم ميكانيكاواريد ان اعرف ماهى الامكانيت والمواد المطلوب منى معرفتهاوتعلمهالكى اقوم بعمل شغل الميكاترونكس


----------



## ابن الميكاترونكس (7 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم ولكن هلو يوجد في العراق مثل هذه الكوادر التدريبية


----------



## محمد ابراهيم عشيبة (22 يوليو 2007)

انا اسف يا صديقى انى اشتركت متاخى فى هذ المنتدى وانى فى حاجة لك هذة الكتب
فساعدينى فى كيفية الحصول عليها حيث ان الكتب ليست موجودة على الروابط
ولك جزير الشكر والعرفان 
واميلى الاتى
eng_adryaino***********
وشكرا:12:


----------



## م/ كريم (29 يوليو 2007)

ياجماعة بالنسبة للاوتوكاد 

لو أخدته في اكاديمية Sira كويس ولا أروح جامعة القاهرة ؟؟؟؟؟ 

وياريت الاسعار لو سمحتم


----------



## sa.hamdy (5 أغسطس 2007)

ibrahem allam قال:


> معهد الايطالى بالقاهرة(الدونبوسكو) يعطى دورات plc شهران ب600جنيه
> الاميريه يعطى دورات plc 3اسابيع ب1020جنية بالخصم



أيهما الأفضل ؟
ممكن تليفونات معهد الأميرية والعنوان بالضبط!

في مركز اسمه it builder في مصر الجديدة ...يعطي دورات plc
لكن لا أعرف هل هو جيد أم لا ؟


----------



## sa.hamdy (5 أغسطس 2007)

م/ كريم قال:


> ياجماعة بالنسبة للاوتوكاد
> 
> لو أخدته في اكاديمية Sira كويس ولا أروح جامعة القاهرة ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> وياريت الاسعار لو سمحتم



لا أعرف هذه الأكاديمية ولكن أعرف أن في طالب في هندسة القاهرة قسم ميكانيكا هيبدأ دورة أوتوكاد وهو ممتاز ...وكان في دكتور اسمه بدر ميكانيكا القاهرة بس مش عارف لسة موجود ولا لأ


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ابحث عن دورات للمهندسين الميكاترونكس في العراق


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

والله يا شباب انا نفسى ادخل هذا المجال لكن انا ميكانيكا باور فى الكلية 
ازاى اطور نفسى وادخل هذا المجال 
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## مستشار (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## نهى خالد (9 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم هل من الممكن عمل دورات للميكاترونيكس على النت شكرا


----------



## benaraby (16 نوفمبر 2007)

معهد دون بوسكو موجود في روض الفرج في شبرا


----------



## benaraby (16 نوفمبر 2007)

و اسعار دورة الايكترونيات 800 جنية و plc دورتين واحدة 450 و الاخرى 650 لازم تاخد قبل plc دورتين واحدة كهرباء تركيبات و تحكم الي الاول 300 جنيه و الاخر بحوال 600 بس مش متاكد بالضبط بكام


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*سئول*

اريد معرفة كيفية تحديد دورية معايرة اجهزة القياس الكهربية بمعن
- يتم معايرة اجهزة القياس المستخدمة في القياس داخل المصنع بدورية منتظمة للتأكد من صحة القياس 
فكيف يتم تحديد دورية المعايرة اذا؟
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## اياد المهندس (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم يا أحبائي 
المنتدى منور بوجودكم نتمنى معلومات اكثر يا أحبائي
شششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرررررررررررررررررررررررررر.


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالجليل أبوحجر (5 يناير 2008)

شكرا لكل من أفاد الأخ السائل


----------



## ادور (13 يناير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## Saber Rizk (23 يناير 2008)

www.ues-egypt.com


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (26 يناير 2008)

أكو دورات للمهنديسين في العراق ؟


----------



## ابوشوشة (9 فبراير 2008)

مجموعة rs تعمل في هذا المجال


----------



## ميكامور (10 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم يا شباب .. 
معهد ساليزيان دون بوسكو الايطالى موجود ب 4 شارع عبد القادر طه - روض الفرج - شبرا..
واهم الكورسات بالنسبه لقسم ميكاترونيكس هناك plc , electronics , hardware 
ورقم تليفونهم 0224576794 .... والله الموفق


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (14 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jarod501 (19 فبراير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## نايتي القدره (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لكم يااخواني علي المعلومات


----------



## محمد العايدى (15 يونيو 2009)

بالنسبة ل م/احمد عفيفى على فكرة تليفونات جامعة القاهرة دى قديمة ياريت تقدر تجيبلنا الجديدة

بالنسبة ل Z0O0m99 ياريت تليفونات معهد الاميرية

وهل جامعة القاهرة افضل ام معهد الاميرية ؟ 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## farisko (22 يناير 2011)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرررررا


----------



## عبداللة باحسن (27 يناير 2011)

الاخ م/حسام غقوا اريد فقط ان تعطيني ماهي المواد الدراسية التي تدرس في هندسة الماكنرومكس حتى يكون لدي علم بها شكرا


----------



## Anas wasfi (5 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا بعد ان الجميع في سؤال 
ما هو الفرق بين simulation و emulation؟


----------

